# Good, lasting, ball for play?



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

I've had Dolly since the middle of March and am on my 4th Jolly ball. I've tried them all. I heard that Tractor Supply sold Jolly balls for Horses and they were stronger and that turned out to be untrue as that one is looking as bad as the other one I got at the same time as the regular 10in from Pet's Supply Plus. 

Any suggestions on a durable ball? Dolly is has extreme energy and runs/bikes/crushes every ball in sight. 

Here is what I tried so far:

2 10 inch Jolly Balls from Pet's Supply Plus. (torn, chewed, ripped)
1 10 inch Jolly Ball from Tractor Supply. (torn, chewed, ripped)
1 12 inch Jolly Ball from Pet's Supply Plus. (torn, chewed, ripped)
1 Wal-Mart (made in China) basketball (flat, shredded)
1 NBA basketball (flat, shredded)

The basketballs didn't last a day. The Jolly Ball's keep their shape for a few weeks and start getting oval and slowly falling to pieces. 

I am looking into the Varsity Ball, but can't any reviews except by the company themselves. I see a few youtube video's, but they all are on opening day and I'm not a fan of a GUARANTEED NOT TO BREAK but if so 1 ball replacement + $5 fee in addition to 10% back. I started to buy, but felt like I was given the Amway spill on why I should buy for $39.99 + $9.10 shipping + $1.50 handling unless somebody I know/trust has tried it out.

Thoughts or other suggestions?


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I have the Varsity Ball for my dogs here and they love it. It's held up to one of my fosters who will destroy any toy you give her. I think it was worth the money.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Have you tried Planet Dog balls - Orbee and others? Shop Adult: Chew & Fetch Toys

My dogs are obsessed with Orbees, and they haven't destroyed one yet. Here's Halo with the larger one - they come with and without rope, we buy them without and put our own rope on them:










I have this one too, it's larger at 5" in diameter:










PlanetDog.com: Buy the Planet Dog Orbee-Tuff® SPORT Soccer Ball - 5 out of 5 Chompers

Are you using the Jolly Balls with the handle? My dogs chewed the handle off one of those, now I buy the ones with the rope through it, or the smaller one without a rope or a handle. If you've got a big chewer though, I wouldn't leave any of them with her unsupervised. Nothing can be expected to last forever, but they stand up to abuse like this:


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

The first bounce n play ball I got for Lakota lasted almost 2 years, I bought 2 more a pink and a blue. There might be thousands of teeth marks but it holds up to Miss Chewie. I don't like the hard ones because they hurt & wear down teeth. Jolly Ball Bounce-N-Play 
Chuckit balls, kong and this glow in the dark one is great Amazon.com: Chuckit! Max Glow Ball, Medium, 2-1/2-Inch, 1-Pack: Pet Supplies


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

I love the JW Pet Megalast balls! They have held up really well with my pack. Megalast ball


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

Gharrissc said:


> I have the Varsity Ball for my dogs here and they love it. It's held up to one of my fosters who will destroy any toy you give her. I think it was worth the money.


How long have you had it? Is it hard plastic and/or thick?


----------



## gsdmi (Apr 4, 2009)

Have you tried an Egge? They are harder plastic, larger, so the dog can't really get its mouth around it, but they kick it around, wrestle with it, etc. They seem to hold up, my fosters never destroyed one, my dogs do not have an interest in it though.


----------



## 0tt02012 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Best ball for play?*

I've used (and still do) plain old rubber Racquetballs from either a sporting goods store or Target. They are pretty inexpensive, and last a very long time. Otto is "initiating" one currently.They are large enough not to swallow or choke on.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

There's a ball out there that a GSD can't destroy? LMAO ... good luck finding one ... when you do, post it, I'm going to try that one NEXT


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

I think I made a mistake by playing with a basketball when I first got Dolly (9 weeks). I do have a racquetball and also many Kong tennis balls, but they just do not do the same for her as larger balls do. If I set out a Tennis Ball, Jolly Ball, or Basketball. She is going for the largest of them that rolls the best (Basketball). 

She really likes to roll them around and play. That is what had me looking into the Varsity Ball, but there is too much sell/hype on the webpage. It reminds me of an infomercial or amway affiliate webpage. Maybe I'll wait for another Groupon deal. 

Thanks for all the suggestions. Please keep them coming.



Kyleigh said:


> There's a ball out there that a GSD can't destroy? LMAO ... good luck finding one ... when you do, post it, I'm going to try that one NEXT


According to Varisty a tiger and/or elephant couldn't destroy them(?), but then comes the disclaimer.


----------



## 0tt02012 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Here's some options*

Tons of options here:

JW Pet Rubber Toys - - DogToys.com

I also use the Whirlywheel (AKA U.F.O.) for Otto as well as Rommel and Elli (my past two) GSD's. It's great for throwing, and flies like a Frisbee. I still have the original one I bought for Rommel over five years ago. Built like a Panzer Tank. The more toys, the better.

Hope this helps,

Bill
Herr Otto Vom (Fregattenkapitän) Kretschmer
(GSD, July, 2012)


----------



## hoplite6 (Jun 18, 2012)

I won't allow a racquetball anywhere near my house after Caleb just happened to catch a bouncing one the absolute wrong way one night and ALMOST swallowed it. I got it out after what was for both us a significant emotional event....


----------



## 0tt02012 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Can't Swallow A Basketball!*

If a Basketball works, and the Dog has fun with it, might as well just let him or her play with it. It's definately too big to swallow. I imagine it's quite a sight to see.

Bill

Herr Otto Vom (Fregattenkapitän) Kretschmer
(GSD, July, 2012)


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I see several people have already mentioned the JW balls. Just wanted to say that my dogs all love them. 

Tasha with her JW ball. 









and Ivan with his.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This is our fave. The way it is shaped allows for easy pick up when full of slobber. Made in USA, too. I do not let him chew them, but they hold up well to him catching them. Large enough to not be a choking hazard.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

It is made out of plastic and is pretty thick.I've had the same one for 3 years.




gowen said:


> How long have you had it? Is it hard plastic and/or thick?


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

Well, I've given up. Everything I've purchased with the "Kong" label is garbage. I purchased her an indestructible ball from Kong and it, seriously, lasted less than 10 minutes. It's still somewhat intact, but torn, squeaker is missing and last I checked she was pulling the ball apart. 

The best out there is Jolly Ball's Bounce-N-Play. It doesn't last a month, but I can handle that. I tried Jolly Ball's Push-N-Play (similar to Varsity Ball) but is too **** hard, heavy, and doesn't roll that well in the grass/rough terrain.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I just got this one last night. Now granted, she hasn't had it long, but for a dog who can destroy things in a matter of minutes, it's lasted for one entire night of play! 

Says it's extra tough on the package, so I thought I'd try it out and so far she hasn't chewed any bits off. She throws it up in the air too, it's so cute!

I got the Megalast ball

Dogs: Megalast® Toys || Megalast Ball - JW Pet


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

JW Brand Balls always a good choice for us, and we recently found out that lacrosse balls are VERY durable and great for retrieve. Just be careful with the lacrosse balls because they are not incredibly large - so if your dog has a habit of trying to swallow anything they could be a hazard.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

The lacrosse balls work for us. We've had ours for over a year, and Joey has not destroyed one yet. We still supervise play with it, though.


----------



## TsPlace (Dec 7, 2012)

I have 2 puppies (4 & 5 months old right now) but I also had a GSD that was 10 when he passed away in October. I have tons of softballs, kongs, and baseballs. The only bad thing about baseballs is that they absolutely love the sound they make when dropped on the foyer floor....I don't so much. LOL

For outside we have a regulation basketballs, soccer balls and some large rubber balls (like kids use in elementary school). We also have a soccer ball with a bell in it - it's absolutely great, especially for older dogs that have vision problems, as they can learn to still play ball from following the sound.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Cheerful1 said:


> The lacrosse balls work for us. We've had ours for over a year, and Joey has not destroyed one yet. We still supervise play with it, though.


choking hazard for high drive dogs. I would never let my dogs play with a lacrosse ball. 
Cuz balls are pretty tough, my dogs favorite.
I like to get two sizes of holee rollers and put a small one in the larger one. They last for quite awhile, and don't get lost in the deeper snow like the cuz's! And they don't tear up teeth.


----------



## wolfmama (Dec 23, 2012)

*Jolly Balls*

I have two 2-year old females and they love their Jolly Balls. Did you get the hard plastic kind? I know Jolly Balls also come in the soft plastic, but you can get the hard plastic ones at amazon. The hard plastic ones are virtually indestructible, and trust me they are very rough with them. They chase it around, and it wears them out to the point of panting, they love it!


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

Have you tried the Pawzzle? It is hard plastic the size of a basketball and has a smaller ball inside of it. You can get it at Amazon or Cabela's online. Ours lasted close to a year until Hank deflated the inner ball. I removed the deflated small ball and he still loves to run around with the large "empty" ball.

I bought a cheap knock-off of the Pawzzle and the inner ball lasted about two days, so I put a large Kong ball inside that won't fall out.

As for smaller balls, I also suggest something large enough that is not a choking hazard. We have a large Kong biscuit ball (different than the one mentioned earlier) and he loves that one to carry around in the house. (Disclaimer: I no longer buy or recommend any Kong products due to a very poor experience with their customer service in regard to a Kong "ballistic" product that lasted about 15 minutes).


----------



## jjwhite904 (Apr 22, 2011)

My dogs have not been able to destroy this ball - The Chuckit - Large Whistler Ball. I usually get the 2.5 inch but bought the 3 inch last time and they love both of them. My Shepherd actually uses this ball as sort of a pacifier. The balls are indestructable and the only reason I have to buy more is because they get lost. I still have the original one I bought nearly two years ago!


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

jjwhite904 said:


> My dogs have not been able to destroy this ball - The Chuckit - Large Whistler Ball. I usually get the 2.5 inch but bought the 3 inch last time and they love both of them. My Shepherd actually uses this ball as sort of a pacifier. The balls are indestructable and the only reason I have to buy more is because they get lost. I still have the original one I bought nearly two years ago!


Interesting. I tried the Chuckit's and they actually fell into two pieces within 30 minutes of playing. That was me throwing, Dolly catching and chomping on it while bringing it back to me. 

I purchased multiple Chuckit's, Glowing, Whistle, Mega, ect. They all crush or fall apart.


----------



## beckybabyy (Nov 11, 2011)

Mine love the orange chuck it balls! And they last! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I found the strongest balls for my GSD was the Orange Hockey balls (hard orange plastic for road hockey) or Lacross balls are even better they are hard as rock!


----------



## bsjlong (Sep 11, 2012)

*balls*

The best thing I have found so far is a soccer ball. He has not deflated it yet after 4 months.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

bsjlong said:


> The best thing I have found so far is a soccer ball. He has not deflated it yet after 4 months.


Really? Keefer deflated a soccer ball immediately. Unfortunately, it wasn't ours...


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

LOL!

Has anyone tried that one that's a sponsor on this site? Says tehy're indestructable, and shows tigers chewing on them?

The Varsity Ball -- Large Dog Toys Big Dog Toys Indestructible Dog Toy Tough Dog Toys


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If you want something the dog absolutely cannot chew - get a Boomer Ball.

Zoo Balls, Zoo Toys, Balls For Dogs, Herding Balls, Animal Enrichment, Indestructible Plastic Ball - Boomer Ball

They are large balls - not meant for throwing, though.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

blackshep said:


> I just got this one last night. Now granted, she hasn't had it long, but for a dog who can destroy things in a matter of minutes, it's lasted for one entire night of play!
> 
> Says it's extra tough on the package, so I thought I'd try it out and so far she hasn't chewed any bits off. She throws it up in the air too, it's so cute!
> 
> ...


Agree with the Megalast. We got a pretty good run out of one of those.  The big Jolly Ball with the rope through it was by far the favourite.


----------



## GSD.elvwnk (Sep 22, 2012)

I've had the Best Ball from Dr. Foster & Smith for 15 years. It is scratched, but can't be destroyed. It is hard ... dogs can't sink their teeth into it. 

The orange one is the 10" one, $9.99
Dog Toys: Best Ball at Drs. Foster & Smith


----------



## triangulum (Dec 14, 2011)

My GSD really likes the large rubber Kong balls: Amazon.com: KONG Extreme Ball, Dog Toy, Medium/Large: Pet Supplies

For whatever reason they're like dog crack and he hasn't been able to put a scratch into it yet. Don't get any of the air kong stuff though, they're complete garbage.


----------



## jchilders04 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a working shepherd, with extreme ball drive. She loves the chuck-it balls, and I still have the one I first bought years ago. In fact I had two, and one just last week I TRIED to hack one up to put my own rope through it (again extreme ball drive, which I wanted to bring over into OB) and had one **** of a time. I can see why she's never destroyed them as I had to use two clamps, drill, screwdriver, and a steak knife before I was able to get the rope in....

But at the same time, all her "toy play" is WITH me. She doesn't have any toys out in the backyard or access to any without me around. Maybe that's why all our toys have yet to fail.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Just checking in again - my Megalast ball is still going strong!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

For us, it's definitely this one. Cost me about $1 at Tractor Supply and it's still going strong, his very favoritest toy.


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

Jo Ellen said:


> For us, it's definitely this one. Cost me about $1 at Tractor Supply and it's still going strong, his very favoritest toy.


I take it he is not an extreme chewer? If that is hollow I don't see how the heck it would hold? I may just pick one up to see how it works.


----------



## triangulum (Dec 14, 2011)

jchilders04 said:


> But at the same time, all her "toy play" is WITH me. She doesn't have any toys out in the backyard or access to any without me around. Maybe that's why all our toys have yet to fail.


My dog doesn't have any access to his balls aside from playing with me either because I use them for training but we still went through a ton of different balls before we settled on the Kong rubber balls. Every other type we tried got bitten in half, punctured, or had gouges in it within a couple of retrieves :/ Weirdly he wasn't terribly ball crazy before we picked up the Kong balls and now he goes ballistic when we pull a ball out. I think something about it being solid rubber and pretty heavy really does it for him.

I've pretty much stopped buying him any toys that aren't solid rubber Kong toys. Everything else just gets decimated.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I like the Holee Roller balls. They are surprsingly durable, my dogs played tug-of-war with them and they hold up really well. Plus they won't hurt you if you get hit with one or if you step on it.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Varsity Pets ball the OP asked about?

We go through so many balls. Tennis balls for the chuck-it... I buy those by the dozens. That's for fetching, though, so I don't mind.

The JW Cuz balls hold up for a couple of weeks, but between the three dogs we can go through half dozen of them in a month easily. Once the squeaker is out, it's only a matter of time. Oh, and those cute little feet and ears don't last more than the first day, haha!

We tried the big Jolly ball with a rope, but sadly no-one was interested so ...I think we got one good game of tug before it sat there for two months and we eventually gave it away.

Oddly, the softer Jolly Pets 8" Bounce N Play Blueberry Ball has held up pretty well, but it is on its last legs. I think since it deflated when they bit it, but kept reinflating itself even after it had a ton of puncture holes is why it has lasted. #2 of 2 is almost ready for the dump now, though.

We still have 1 of 4 Jolly Pets Bounce N Play Glow Balls floating around the yard, as well. Partially because they find it the least interesting. That's probably because they can't get a chewing grip on it...it's too hard and gets slobbery slick. They don't throw/kick well, though, so there's not much exercise to be had from these.

Was reading the "boxes" thread up now, and decided it's time to place an order and replenish our toy stocks. Will go back for more of the proven JW and Jolly products, but that big Varsity Ball looks like it could be a whole new experience for my guys....

Has anyone tried it?


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Freestep said:


> I like the Holee Roller balls. They are surprsingly durable, my dogs played tug-of-war with them and they hold up really well. Plus they won't hurt you if you get hit with one or if you step on it.



I keep looking at these for an indoor ball, but they just don't seem very sturdy. The only ball I've found that Jerry can't destroy in a day are the solid Kong balls, but they have to stay outside because he drives me crazy bouncing and chasing them everywhere. 

If you say they're durable, I might give them a shot. He goes through soft toys way too quickly and I would like him to have something to play with inside.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

SueDoNimm said:


> I keep looking at these for an indoor ball, but they just don't seem very sturdy.


There's one called the "extreme" that is thicker, harder rubber and it is well-nigh indestructable. The regular ones do break if you play a lot of tug with them, but even then, they still function perfectly well as a fetch toy. We have a couple of them as outdoor toys and I think the sun breaks down the rubber more than anything else. If you kept one as an indoor toy, you shouldn't have that problem. 

I chose the Holee Roller because I was looking specifically for a toy that wouldn't kill me if I accidentally got hit with it or stepped on it. If you step on it, it just crumples, then springs right back. It doesn't hurt when you get hit with it, and because of its design, it's hard for the dog to chew it apart.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

No ball besides that freakin Kong cannonball has lasted my dogs more than a few days if they are allowed to chew on it. For training rewards I have Gappay balls, Chuck It Whistler balls, and the Dura Doggie ball. These are balls I "catch" my dogs with during flyball and tug HARD repeatedly. But I don't allow them to have these training rewards around the house or they will get shredded.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Liesje said:


> No ball besides that freakin Kong cannonball has lasted my dogs more than a few days if they are allowed to chew on it. For training rewards I have Gappay balls, Chuck It Whistler balls, and the Dura Doggie ball. These are balls I "catch" my dogs with during flyball and tug HARD repeatedly. But I don't allow them to have these training rewards around the house or they will get shredded.


I think that's the key is picking them back up and not letting them chew. Definitely going to keep this in mind for the future. 

I don't mind them chewing up the tennis balls. They're fairly cheap in bulk, and even though it's a mess to clean up the bits I don't worry because none of my dogs actually swallow the pieces (at least I've seen no "evidence")...I toss maybe one a day, no biggie.

Problem is that lately Jack has become _obsessed_ with the tennis balls. And I mean the unhealthy fixated kind of obsession  It started a couple of weeks ago, with a degrading game of fetch. Some of the tips I got on here helped, but only temporarily. And it has quickly progressed to the point of interfering with his obedience all the way around, it seems. And it troubles me to see him this way. I've let him down, and am on the hunt for different toys, new games, possible jobs, etc...(other threads).

Long story short, I have a trainer coming to help us out, starting next weekend. In the meantime, she said I need to remove all the tennis balls.

So, I'm shopping for alternatives today, and was hoping someone has had some success exercising with a much larger ball.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't let mind chew tennis balls 1) because I do flyball and 2) I've heard the glue that holds them together is really bad for dog's teeth, but I do leave other toys around for chewing. Kongs, nylabones, antlers, and Cuz toys. They eventually shred the Cuz toys apart but they are fairly cheap so I don't care. I try to keep that Kong cannonball outside!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Liesje said:


> I don't let mind chew tennis balls 1) because I do flyball and 2) I've heard the glue that holds them together is really bad for dog's teeth


I won't be any longer. They're all going today. It was too dark to find them all in the yard last night when I got the instruction to get rid of them, so I'll be hunting them down when I get home. Wish I could make Jack do it for me, but that wouldn't help our situation.

I didn't know that about the glue...Always learning


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Cuz balls are the only balls I have had last forever! I have some that have been outside for a few years and they are still intact(no squeaker!) Made in the USA and non toxic....can't get much better than that. Holee rollers do last, but my dogs prefer the cuz's. I am very cautious on what my dogs are allowed lately. Nothing made in China is purchased by me for my dogs to put in their mouths~limits what they get bigtime


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Freestep said:


> There's one called the "extreme" that is thicker, harder rubber and it is well-nigh indestructable. The regular ones do break if you play a lot of tug with them, but even then, they still function perfectly well as a fetch toy. We have a couple of them as outdoor toys and I think the sun breaks down the rubber more than anything else. If you kept one as an indoor toy, you shouldn't have that problem.
> 
> I chose the Holee Roller because I was looking specifically for a toy that wouldn't kill me if I accidentally got hit with it or stepped on it. If you step on it, it just crumples, then springs right back. It doesn't hurt when you get hit with it, and because of its design, it's hard for the dog to chew it apart.


Well, we picked one up last night at Tractor Supply and this is what it looked like after about 30 minutes of gentle play and 5 minutes of chewing.










It was nice while it lasted, lol!

I'll look for the extreme version.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Try this one:









Or this one:









Both are made by JW, same company as the Hol-ee Roller, and Cuz balls. Both of the balls pictured above have lasted Jazz for quite a long time already and have yet to show any signs of her typical toy destruction.

She also loves these (made by JW as well):


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I personally like those hard orange hockey balls for street play, or lacrosse balls


----------



## Leaky6 (May 14, 2010)

*Laura*

I purchased the Varsity Ball for my German Shepherd because he lives to play with his ball, he hates it. He wants the handle on it and won't play with it at all. He does bark at it a lot!


----------



## Leaky6 (May 14, 2010)

he loves this ball with the crunchy plastic inside


----------

